# Easy towpath ride?



## Cubist (3 May 2009)

I was intending to do the Colne Valley Mountain Bike Challenge next Sunday. Cubester and I had been training up to it for months, and yesterday set off to ride one of the challenging sections, the climb from Marsden to Wessenden Head . We parked in Slaithwaite and rode off along the Huddersfield Narrow Canal, a bit of a leg-warmer intending to get onto the hillier stuff once we got the other side of West Slaithwaite. The towpath is pretty tame so thought nothing of climbing this innocuous little step:






Only trouble was, as I went to the left hand edge and lifted the front wheel , I snagged on something and lost my balance. With nothing to grab hold of to save myself falling I remember thinking, "Looks like I'm going to fall over this little wall."

Trouble was there's a sheer twelve to fifteen foot drop the other side of the little wall, and I landed on my back. I also remember watching my bike bouncing high into the air, and cartwheeling towards the river at the bottom of the field I had landed in. I couldn't move at all, and a very worried young Cubester who had seen me pitch over the wall appeared above me. It took about three minutes to turn myself over, having determined that I could move my legs and swear a lot. 

You go through some pretty strange thought processes, such as "Where's the little rubber piece gone from my glasses?" and "Boy, nettle rash burns at this time of year."

Cubester eventually found a route down to me, and bless him he was really scared. I had to put on a show of getting to my feet and telling him I was fine, but I could tell it was pretty serious. Another bizarre process kicked in when I saw how secondhand my brand new race saddle looked (crushed rails from it's cartwheeling exploits).

To cut a long story short I managed to ride the mile or so back to the car, load the bikes in the back and drive home. I reckoned it was only severe bruising, and that my hydro pack had taken the brunt of the fall. 

Mrs Cube wasn't impressed, and insisted on taking me to A&E. The pain was excrutiating by now, and I could neither sit, stand or lean on anything comfortably. Brilliant service on a busy Saturday evening saw a big dose of painkillers and a few hours rest on a trolley. The X-rays showed a crushed vertebra which requires only pain relief and rest. Mrs Cube is sceptical that I need to take an entire summer off gardening.

I asked the orthopod whether I would be fit to ride the CVMBC on Sunday, but he suggested it might not be the best idea.


----------



## cheadle hulme (3 May 2009)

Tell Mrs Cube that I had crushed vertebrae and it definitely will not heal if any sort of gardening is undertaken. If you read it on the internets then it must be true.

Get well soon....


----------



## Gerry Attrick (3 May 2009)

Bad luck Cubist. Only glad that you have nothing more serious.

I would also recommend regular helpings of tea, cake and sympathy are dished out by Mrs C, to be served at your favourite armchair.


----------



## Mr Pig (3 May 2009)

Nasty fall, sorry to hear that dude. You really need to take care with back injuries, if you do not look after them they can get worse instead of better and you could have problems for years. This is not the time to be brave!

Hope your bike's ok. I'd make sure you check it out really carefully in case anything important is bent or damaged. If in any doubt I'd replace the part. 

At least it's a good story eh? ;0)


----------



## Mr Pig (3 May 2009)

Oh and you may have to change the location' under your avatar to 'over the wall' ;0)


----------



## Cubist (3 May 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Nasty fall, sorry to hear that dude. You really need to take care with back injuries, if you do not look after them they can get worse instead of better and you could have problems for years. *This is not the time to be brave!*
> 
> Hope your bike's ok. I'd make sure you check it out really carefully in case anything important is bent or damaged. If in any doubt I'd replace the part.
> 
> At least it's a good story eh? ;0)



I tried to point out to the nurse that I hadn't cried once, but I didn't get the free lolly the kids get!


----------



## Bman (3 May 2009)

Bad luck Cubist!  

At least your well enough to take that picture. 

+1 on taking it easy. You need to look after your back. With a bit of luck and rest, hopefully there wont be any re-occuring problems.

Here, have this lolly:


----------



## Cubist (3 May 2009)

Mmmmm thanks!

Taking the picture was all part of reassuring a terrified eleven-year-old that his old man wasn't a basket case!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2009)

Looking at that picture it may well be worth getting in touch with the waterways authority to point out how dangerous that stretch of tow-path is. Doubt compensation will be forthcoming but they might do something to prevent such an event happening again.


----------



## Cubist (4 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Looking at that picture it may well be worth getting in touch with the waterways authority to point out how dangerous that stretch of tow-path is. Doubt compensation will be forthcoming but they might do something to prevent such an event happening again.



It's Huddersfield Narrow Canal, where they don't actually allow bikes. Also, I had just cycled past a large sign which said "Towpath closed ahead for emergency repairs, use alternative route" 

Don't worry, ignoring signs like that only adds to the adrenaline rush......


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2009)

_*Well in that case I take back my commiserations. What role model are you presenting to your children and think how close you came to making then fatherless.*_


Cubist said:


> *It's Huddersfield Narrow Canal, where they don't actually allow bikes. Also, I had just cycled past a large sign which said "Towpath closed ahead for emergency repairs, use alternative route*"
> 
> Don't worry, ignoring signs like that only adds to the adrenaline rush......


----------



## liberclavis (4 May 2009)

Commiserations! Aye, it can often be the simplest obstacles that catch you out: last year, Snuff Valley (how nearly very appropriate) Bristol. Me pushing bike up steep and rocky part of trail, hop on at top (where the railings stop) - but it wasn't quite flat. Bike rolls back and, like a felled ox, over I go peering down a sheer 80' drop into the boiling cauldron beneath water fall. Life moves very slowly at such points, doesn't it? The whole life in front of the eyes experience, and wondering shall I be dead of a broken neck before I drown.
A snagged trouser leg of tree stump saved me from certain death but NOT from the humiliation of my bike landing on top of me. But we live to pedal another day. Swift recovery!


----------



## Cubist (4 May 2009)

liberclavis said:


> Commiserations! Aye, it can often be the simplest obstacles that catch you out: last year, Snuff Valley (how nearly very appropriate) Bristol. Me pushing bike up steep and rocky part of trail, hop on at top (where the railings stop) - but it wasn't quite flat. Bike rolls back and, like a felled ox, over I go peering down a sheer 80' drop into the boiling cauldron beneath water fall. Life moves very slowly at such points, doesn't it? The whole life in front of the eyes experience, and wondering shall I be dead of a broken neck before I drown.
> A snagged trouser leg of tree stump saved me from certain death but NOT from the humiliation of my bike landing on top of me. But we live to pedal another day. Swift recovery!


Whoah! Makes mine sound like a stumble in comparison. Glad you're able to post and welcome.


----------



## SoulOnIce (4 May 2009)

Cubist said:


> It's Huddersfield Narrow Canal, where they don't actually allow bikes. Also, I had just cycled past a large sign which said "Towpath closed ahead for emergency repairs, use alternative route"
> 
> Don't worry, ignoring signs like that only adds to the adrenaline rush......



Wot?  You a sworn offer of the law and all that?


----------



## Cubist (4 May 2009)

The narrow canal is used by hundreds of people for cycling. No-one actively enforces the "no cycling" and we had stopped a couple who had just come through the same section and asked where the repairs were being carried out. They were a further mile or so up the towpath, and our planned route led us off the path well before that. 

The repairs were nothing to do with the cause of the accident, my loss of talent was.


----------



## 02GF74 (5 May 2009)

ouch.


----------

